# J.D. Powers reliability rankings



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Best long term reliability: Reported problems per 100 vehicles for 2007 models of these brands.

1) Porsche 110

2) Lincoln 114

3) Buick 115

4) Lexus 115

5) Mercury 121

6) Toyota 128

7) Honda 132

8) Ford 141

9) Mercedes 142

10) Acura 143

Looks disappointing for the BMW brand, even Mercedes made the top ten!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW got a 165 this year... an improvement over 166 last year. 

FYI, MINI scored 203! :yikes:

- Mike


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Emission said:


> BMW got a 165 this year... an improvement over 166 last year.
> 
> FYI, MINI scored 203! :yikes:
> 
> - Mike


So when is BMW going to take reliability a little more serious? This is going to effect sales sooner or later its just a matter of time.:dunno:


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

http://my.is/forums/f104/porsche-li...ower-2010-vehicle-dependability-study-409038/


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> http://my.is/forums/f104/porsche-li...ower-2010-vehicle-dependability-study-409038/


You do realize I wrote that story... 

- Mike

P.S.- I helped my sister buy a '10 IS250 today. :thumbup:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Emission said:


> FYI, MINI scored 203! :yikes:
> - Mike


2007 was the first year for the 2nd Gen R56 MINI. We can hope that the numbers will improve next year. In the 2008 VDS survey, MINI's score was 233 :yikes: Midlands gearbox???

The real story is how much better MB is doing. Mercedes has been working their way up and is now into the top 10. In the 2009 VDS Mercedes was a below average 184 and for 2008 MB score was 215.


----------



## bmw4me2 (May 19, 2006)

Elias said:


> So when is BMW going to take reliability a little more serious? This is going to effect sales sooner or later its just a matter of time.:dunno:


They don't care about long term reliability since the majority of their cars are leased and
charge an high labor and parts amount to get people to just buy new ones.


----------



## f1fan (Jun 22, 2007)

With Lexus having the better of the CPO warranties it may be the best bet of the top 5. I have seen some cheap ES350 for sale, low miles and very low $20's. FYI, you also get 1.9% financing.


----------

